# Will my Cory catfish eat my baby swordtail fry?



## Configure (Mar 12, 2010)

My swordtail just had some fry a few days ago. Due to lack of tank space I had to put them in with my corys, just wondering if anyone had experience with the two being together.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've never seen a Cory eat any fry (or baby shrimp for that matter) 

I kept Corydoras with dozens of species of fry over the years, never witnessed
them bothering any... 

HTH

Larry


----------



## Configure (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## catfish_charlie (Apr 14, 2010)

corys are about the best fish to have in with fry. they keep the tank clean and won't bother the fry.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

agreed with all the above but in rare cases corys can get a taste for shrimp and eat a lot of them


----------

